# libncurses.so.5.7 missed after portupgrade



## mnjagadeesh (Oct 11, 2011)

I am unable to start emacs. I see this error. This happened after *portupgrade*.


```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libncurses.so.5.7" not found, required by "emacs"
```

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## swallowtail_butterfly (Oct 11, 2011)

Rebuild emacs port. I've filed PR ports/161497 on your behalf.


----------



## mnjagadeesh (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

